# Paper Mache



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey im wondering about using paper mache. Never have dont know anything about it. I have looked at other creations and was amazed. Can you use a mold for your project and then cut around it and glue it back together? Are their other ways besides paper and glue...anyone got any easy projects to try it out on? thanks


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOPS i wanted to leave a message...Sorry guys


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think Vlad and Black Cat have lots of info on this...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=Mache_skulls_from_mold

There's the page on making mache skulls from a latex mold. I have my mold ready, jut gotta do the mache.

I have a few paper mache things on my site as well:

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/gargoyle.html
Goliath was a huge undertaking and my FIRST paper mache project.

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/Casting.html
Just some stuff on paper mache, and some links to other mache and mold sources.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Talk to Krough...he's a mache god!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Krough has good info.Check his site.
http://www.grimvisions.com/index.htm


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Check out Spooky Blue, also
He has a great how to for making ground breakers from paper mache,
http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/groundbreaker/groundbreaker1.htm


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Im going to give the mache a try this year also....I havent had any luck with it thus far. Good luck.Post pics when you get going..


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Fast and Easy:
-paper strips
-2 parts water 1 part flour
-boil
-good 2 go!*


----------



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a link to a project on my site using paper mache. I've recently had trouble with the mache coming loose from the duct tape. On props 2 to 3 years old. The only way I can think of beating this problum is to glue large pieces of paper over the tape. A good inch or more larger than the tape so it will stay put.

http://home.earthlink.net/~tekvov/id24.html


----------

